# Your ideal physique?



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

*This thread will be for motivation. *
​
AESTHETIC BEING RIGHT HERE

When does too much size become un-aesthetic? I mean look at frank zane










but then I think dexter jackson is also aesthetic as fwwck!










But girls or boys that dont work out that i have asked think dexter jackson is "buzzin" and frank zane is a bit too big?

My ideal physique personaly would be frank zane, what about you brahs?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Im quite happy just wish I was a bit taller


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

TheBlondMyth said:


> *This thread will be for motivation. *
> ​
> AESTHETIC BEING RIGHT HERE
> 
> ...


I think that Dexter looks bigger than Frank, but that's just me...

Frank Zane looks amazing - i'd kill for a bod like that!!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Me personally would rather have dexter jacksons physique.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Id rather have Frank zanes body. For me, my ideal physique is like greg plitt


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

for me its frank zane, but both have amazing bodies


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Frank zane has an awesome physique, big triceps look ace!!!

Hope i can look like that in years to come. Greg plitt looks great too, mabye i should aim to look more like him lol.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Alexey lesukov


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Id rather have Frank zanes body. For me, my ideal physique is like greg plitt


ye agree, plitt has an awesome physique! Also if you heard of him ulissess williams. Love that guys physique! outstanding


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Dorian every time for me(not a realistic goal mind)


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

In terms of Aesthetic Physique, I think Bob Paris probably was one of the best never to win the big O.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Daamn, do any of you think plitts type physique is attainable natty?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Nevermind the physique, Frank Zanes beard and hair are absolutely magnificent


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Gonna have to stop following this thread - think I'm beginning to turn :rolleye:


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Daamn, do any of you think plitts type physique is attainable natty?


what is he? 190-200 pounds lean all year around.. that is hard to do natty tbh. But years and years of training natty I'm sure someone could. Look up jim cordova, great physique and is a natural bb. ( hard to believe ) So i'm sure some freaks can get there.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

That Dexter ... can't stand him 

I think Frank Zane would look good in a normal situation, with everyday clothes his physique won't make his body look so big.

Dexter is my favourite of the modern bodybuilders, in terms of size, symmetry and definition but the ultimate BB body is Arnold IMO - that perfect match of size and definition without looking freakish such as Ronnie or Jay.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

someones got to say it, im a big arnie fan, so to be like him would be ideal............i can dream lol.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.randyortonworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Randy-Orton-Pictures-53.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.randyortonworld.com/randy-orton-pictures/stylish-wwe-superstar-randy-orton/&usg=__ptk54iGbDm9-i2G8uLwv5pKsT50=&h=476&w=350&sz=40&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=1gYOOtIoDVwGSM:&tbnh=133&tbnw=101&ei=1F3yTYztMNDn-gaM4tHqAg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Drandy%2Borton%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D737%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=1047&vpy=247&dur=6064&hovh=262&hovw=192&tx=152&ty=169&page=1&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:0&biw=1280&bih=737


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Randy Orton has a good physique but he's definitely lost size in the past few years. Not to mention that he has developed an obsession with ink and I think that actually takes away from his impressively low BF.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

For me its Charles Clairemonte OR Flex Wheeler....

BOTH fu**ing immense IMO


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

not massive but looks in proportion!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

A white version of chris cormier with zane's beard.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

roy cropper


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> roy cropper


You rang........


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Nevermind the physique, Frank Zanes beard and hair are absolutely magnificent


yea, made me think of Samson

Shawn rays physique was awesome

Rep


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Replicator said:


> yea, made me think of Samson
> 
> Shawn rays physique was awesome
> 
> Rep


Torn between Ray and Wheeler but for some reason think Wheeler has the edge.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Shawn Ray and Flex Wheeler .................both had excellent symmetry

Rep


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

flex wheeler is unreal, cartoonish muscles


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just want to look as good as I possibly can. Bodybuilding gives people alot of unrealistic expectations, including myself. I used to think il be happy at 17st cut lol thats just never gona happen while im not assisted even then it would be hard.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I think pro bodybuilding has come so far in the last decade or two that these bodies are just in a category of their own. Guys like Zane, Paris and Labrada all had awesome physiques but that were still somehow in the realm of the...normal. But today's pros are a different beast altogether, almost literally speaking. Comparing, say, Zane and Dexter and asking who looks best is a bit like comparing a good wine and a good cigar and asking which one tastes better.


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

Franke Zane has an amazing physique, also Ulisses Williams. Would love a physique like that. I think the level is increasing in pro bodybuilding and also in fitness models. Just Look at These

Our society is increasingly getting more image conscious and there is more and more young people hitting the gear now that ever unfortunately. Obsession with image will soon be our downfall I say. But hey... I WANT TO LOOK LIKE ZANE!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Traditional strongman physique would be my aim....just BIG....


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

For me my ideal physique would be Jiri Borkovec (one of my favourite bodybuilders) and I am currently working hard to get it  .


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Thats my ideal physique. each to there own but being massive aint my bag.


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Kevin levrone!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Optimus Prime

Rep


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

absolutely amazing physique.

+1 to Zane,Levrone,Wheeler,Ray and Paris too


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Nick Medici November 2009 - Perfect imo


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

franco colombu , roughly same height as me its only a matter of time before i be in similar condition to him


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

For me Frank Zane has the possibly the best physique that someone who wishes to train naturally to aim for at 190 - 200 lbs that's around 14 stone is ideal ripped to the bone for chaps who are between 5,7 - 5,10 dexter weights around 220 - 240lbs and frank zanes physique is more attainable for naturals with good training and nutrition


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BenderRodriguez said:


> absolutely amazing physique.
> 
> +1 to Zane,Levrone,Wheeler,Ray and Paris too


Jesus he's been doing the Melanotan a bit heavy

Rep


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

welshflame said:


> For me my ideal physique would be Jiri Borkovec (one of my favourite bodybuilders) and I am currently working hard to get it  .


it that you in your avi? if so.. impressive! Btw how do you get a forum sig? i can't find it anywhere in profile lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

immy said:


> For me Frank Zane has the possibly the best physique that someone who wishes to train naturally to aim for at 190 - 200 lbs that's around 14 stone is ideal ripped to the bone for chaps who are between 5,7 - 5,10 dexter weights around 220 - 240lbs and frank zanes physique is more attainable for naturals with good training and nutrition


lol @ a natural 5'7 guy getting to a ripped to the bone 14 stone.

not happening


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

ALR said:


> lol @ a natural 5'7 guy getting to a ripped to the bone 14 stone.
> 
> not happening


 what makes you say that? anyone you know try to or just because you have never seen it done or is it the age old with out roids you can never get below 10% body fat genetics pal genetics everyone is different.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

immy said:


> what makes you say that? anyone you know try to or just because you have never seen it done or is it the age old with out roids you can never get below 10% body fat genetics pal genetics everyone is different.


Yeah ok show me one 5'7 guy who is 196lbs and 6% bodyfat natural.

A lot of the guys on here who are 5'7 compete much lighter than that and thats with a lot of gear, hard work and dedication.


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

immy said:


> For me Frank Zane has the possibly the best physique that someone who wishes to train naturally to aim for at 190 - 200 lbs that's around 14 stone is ideal ripped to the bone for chaps who are between 5,7 - 5,10 dexter weights around 220 - 240lbs and frank zanes physique is more attainable for naturals with good training and nutrition


Yeah, I totally agree. Your genetically average guy, who's training naturally, should aim for a similar physique as a former Mr Olympia with great genetics and who used gear. I don't know how to use the smileys, but I'd like to insert a sarcastic smiley here. I think it's appropriate.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Gareth 'The Wheels' Davies

Amazing physique :whistling:

On a serious note it would have to be my all time favourites and inspirations - Lee Priest or Tom Platz


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

ALR said:


> Yeah ok show me one 5'7 guy who is 196lbs and 6% bodyfat natural.
> 
> A lot of the guys on here who are 5'7 compete much lighter than that and thats with a lot of gear, hard work and dedication.


 When i mentioned the heights if you notice its from 5,7 - 5,10 layne norton competes around 200lbs in contest shape and he's around 5,10 i'm just talking ripped as in cover model ripped for a normal person is possible i.e abs showing some detail 90% of the average people in the gym that's all they want they will never go for the striated glutes full quads sweeps with detail etc as not everyone has the discipline and Kiyoshi Moody INBA/PNBA Back to Back Professional Natural Olympia is 5,9 and his weight goes between 200 - 220


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

ALR said:


> lol @ a natural 5'7 guy getting to a ripped to the bone 14 stone.
> 
> not happening


Well this is an effect of physiques getting outlandish: frames of reference become distorted and people begin looking at physiques like Zane's, thinking they are attainable naturally. Stay realistic, people...


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

To be honest, some cover model style is my aim for the time being!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

McGrath is a goo shout too.

Good looking bastard tho as well ....... tw*t...


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

This scaled down a little.


----------



## Rob_14 (Jun 11, 2011)

stan mcquay


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Shawn Ray ...found him


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

immy said:


> When i mentioned the heights if you notice its from 5,7 - 5,10 layne norton competes around 200lbs in contest shape and he's around 5,10 i'm just talking ripped as in cover model ripped for a normal person is possible i.e abs showing some detail 90% of the average people in the gym that's all they want they will never go for the striated glutes full quads sweeps with detail etc as not everyone has the discipline and Kiyoshi Moody INBA/PNBA Back to Back Professional Natural Olympia is 5,9 and his weight goes between 200 - 220


dude I'm sure layne is taller than 5ft 10. When i see his vids he looks like a tank. must be 6ft.

Zane bf + mass is not attainable natty. maybe a 40 year old natural for 20 years MAYBE. I am 5ft 8 and I hit 190lbs. Cuttting down now and if i were to get to 6& I would probably be 155-160. Adding another 30 POUNDS OF LEAN MASS onto my frame natty would be very very hard.


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

I rate Flex Lewis - he's got the right kind of mass but looks solid and strong with it, as though the muscles 'belong' on him, not just puffed up. Looks like he trains heavy and hard not endless sets of isolations!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Kai Greene



















Mike Mentzer










I think Mike Mentzer there in that photo - excluding the tasche - is what a man should look like!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Either:










or:


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

Vinney said:


> Thats my ideal physique. each to there own but being massive aint my bag.


This is the type of body that i am aiming for...does anybody have an idea of what he may weigh??BIcep size etc??

or would anyone be able to harard a realistic guess?? I always find it impossile looking at pics and trying to find out what size they are!! Thanks bill


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

billy2011 said:


> This is the type of body that i am aiming for...does anybody have an idea of what he may weigh??BIcep size etc??
> 
> or would anyone be able to harard a realistic guess?? I always find it impossile looking at pics and trying to find out what size they are!! Thanks bill


totally depends on height. Can't see that guys biceps being bigger than 16-17" cold. If i had to guess. 150-160 pounds. be suprised how much people weigh when they are shredded. Jim cordova = 165 pounds


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

At the risk of sounding boring...mine but better

and in the realms of pure fantasy...druss the legend from the graphic novel of the same name (quite hard to find a picture online)


----------

